# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  ZenFone, smartphone, ASUS, Fremont, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ASUS

asus.com/Phone/ZenFone-3-ZE552KL

Asus ZenFone on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

ASUS ZenFone 2 hands on - the best bang for your buck 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> I am still astounded by the fact ASUS was able to price this device at only $200! The ASUS ZenFone 2 is a lot of phone for that cash, so you best check out this hands-on coverage.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the new ZenFone 3

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> ZenFone 3 is an agile, exquisite design inspired by the beauty of nature. A glass-and-metal wonder that captures the world with absolute clarity. An extraordinary smartphone for a life less ordinary.

----------


## Airicist

ZenFone 3 unboxing

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> The ZenFone 3 (ZE552KL) is finally here! Take a look at what's in the box and get a close look at everything it has to offer.

----------


## Airicist

Asus ZenFone 3 Deluxe Review: The art of Zen

Published on Nov 30, 2016




> This market is crazy competitive. Phones under $600 have gotten really good. Asus has an offering for folks looking for a larger screen device. Precious few premium phablets this year. Does this device satisfy a person wanting a big phone at a good price? Let's take a look. Here's our full review of the Asus ZenFone 3 Deluxe with a 5.7" screen!

----------

